# Plumeria



## lgdpt (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a few Plumeria in pots in my back yard. The leaves and flowers do fall off occasionally. Are they poisonous to a Desert tortoise? I can remove them if need be. I searched around and cant seem to find an answer....

Thanks!

They are NOT on this list.....

http://www.tortoise.org/general/poisonp.html

Thats a good sign!

Dang, I removed "tortoise" from my search and found...

Just a word of caution - "Plumeria" belongs to the Dogbane Family (Apocynaceae) which contains other poisonous plants such as Nerium or Oleander. The fleshy branches of frangipani ooze a poisonous milky sap when cut and the leaves of oleanders are highly poisonous. 

Looks like Im moving my Plumerias.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

All I have read and know from people who have Plumeria is that they do have a poisonous sap. I would not chance it with my torts, I would move them.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 2, 2009)

Just did it. Not worth the risk. Thanks


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 10, 2009)

Do they not know to avoid poisonous plants intuitivelly? My tort gets to roam around in the yard but doesn't touch wisteria that supposed to be bad; she goes for all that is good for her (except i queston about cat poo.) I know it's not worth the risk but just wondering...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mado, in the wide torts do, as much as we know, avoid the bad plants. However we have taken them out of the wild and if they are use to eating what you feed them there is a chance they may ingest some. I have known torts that have eaten things like sour grass, pothos, schefflera, Boston Ivy, buttercups, screws, glass, etc. If you know the plant is not good for them it is just easier to not take the chance.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 11, 2009)

You're right. It's better to be prudent. It's not worth the chance.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay well I am going to have to make sure Waldo is never near our side yard.. Because we have a wisteria vine growing there and its covers the frame of my swing.. Its very old and no way would I think of cutting it down, would have to take the frame down to.. its so grown together.. So Waldo will never be allowed over there near it.. Besides I have no idea what Waldo ate or how he ate before we found him.. He might have lived here longer than I have.. As we just moved in last year.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 12, 2009)

The reason I originally asked this question was because my tort was over by this Plumeria plant and was eating something. I went over to her and found a green leaf had fallen off the plant and was on the ground. She did eat two bites of it before I could get it away from her. I came in the house and posted the message above. Its been 10 days since then and she seems fine.

The point is, they will eat things that are bad for them....at least mine will.

So, BE CAREFULL!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Also on that note, a plant may be bad or toxic to a tort if it eats it freqently or in quantity. (Unknowingly I fed two of my torts Sour Grass without knowing it wasn't clover. but they did fine as it was not their main source of food, and I know better now). Not always does it take one or two bites. But as people have pointed out better safe than sorry especally in the long run. 
So be careful as Travis said.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 15, 2009)

Robyn, how can I tell the difference between sour grass and clover? I have one in my yard....(hopefully its clover).


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lgdpt I am making a post that will be titled Oxalis or Clover? I am downloading pics but I am on a really slow computer this morning.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 15, 2009)

Very cool. Thank you!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok it is posted check it here http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-7580.html


----------

